# Nature or Nurture?: “Why I let my son live as a girl”.



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

I find it very strange what’s happening. In Australia recently a gay couple had their adopted son taken away from them because they dressed him in girls clothes and posted images of him on Facebook. An acquaintance told me that she dresses her seven year old son in pretty dresses and hats and mocked his small penis. And then you get this:

Why I let my son live as a girl: Mother of boy who returned to school in a skirt bravely tells her extraordinary story | Mail Online.

But is it nature or is it nurture? I’m of the mind it’s nurture. That it’s a parental duty to teach our children appropriate behaviour for their birth gender. After all children learn by mimicking their parent’s behaviour so if a child were brought up by lunatics in a lunatic asylum then that child would mimic the lunatics behaviour. That is the child would behave as though they are insane.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Logic tells me that if there ever was a gay gene, there's no way it could have survived millions of years of human evolution. Genes are passed through heterosexual intercourse only.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> Logic tells me that if there ever was a gay gene, there's no way it could have survived millions of years of human evolution. Genes are passed through heterosexual intercourse only.


How many homosexual men hid their sexuality and impregnated women? Lots & Lots and some still do out of a desire to be "normal".


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

:iagree: QFT


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> Logic tells me that if there ever was a gay gene, there's no way it could have survived millions of years of human evolution. Genes are passed through heterosexual intercourse only.


Logic tells me that if there were genes for cystic fibrosis or Tay-Sach's, there's no way they could have survived for this long. Genes are passed through intercourse only. These generally cause severe disability or death before reproductive age, therefore they can't possibly exist.

(Kidding. Ever heard of recessive genes?)


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Who mocks their son's penis? O_O That is disturbing.

Anything else, I can't say. If one of my daughters was sure she wanted to dress like a boy, I wouldn't fight it. Many girls already dress like boys and it doesn't mean they are gay.

If I had a son that was more feminine and wanted to dress like a girl....well, I would want him to be who he is.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

AFEH said:


> An acquaintance told me that she dresses her seven year old son in pretty dresses and hats and mocked his small penis.


What this woman is doing is called child abuse. She is mentally and emotionally torturing her son. Do you think if a father did the same to his daughter that it would be acceptable? *You need to report her to a child protection services agency* so they can take her son away from her. This child will need counseling in order to heal from his mother's abuse.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

morituri said:


> What this woman is doing is called child abuse. She is mentally and emotionally torturing her son. Do you think if a father did the same to his daughter that it would be acceptable? *You need to report her to a child protection services agency* so they can take her son away from her. This child will need counseling in order to heal from his mother's abuse.


:iagree:

It's alarming to think that an acquaintance of your's would voluntarily tell you something so disturbing. It makes me wonder what other horrible things she is doing.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If males with an alleged homosexual gene never-the-less reproduced, we are talking about people making sexual choices and not behaviors determined by nature. The two examples you cited are clearly medical disorders passed through DNA. I have seen no conclusive scientific evidence of a homosexual gene. Perhaps someone else here has knowledge of a conclusive study.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

So you're going to cite an example of an outlier and use it to damn the whole gay community? Gimme a break
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

in my mind--after all the documentaries and first person point of views--its nature.

you cant change a person who is born that way. i've seen sooo many little boys that i knew..oh, gay, but look, so cute.

dressing someone up and making fun of their gender and sexuality is abuse, and if its to a child that is def abuse.

me personally, i love gay guys, i am loud, and boisterious, and i wave my arms around and snap my fingers, i laugh loudly, and love shoes...[think kimora lee] we get along fab.

and i like being around guys that arent looking down my top, or thinking we will be having sex...

i cant change being black or being attracted to men, or the sizr of my feet...sexuality isnt a choice, its imprinted from birth, i always knew i liked boys, many of my lesb friends always knew they liked girls..ALWAYS.

i met a nice lady who told me she always liked girls, but her father didnt like it, and wanted her to give him grandchildren. she did date men, but she couldnt have sex with them, it was gross...

i laughed, and said well...its not like you NEED a man for kids...we laughed. she and her life partner[?] maybe wife...had about 3/4.

and i love cat cora..i watch her on iron chef all the time. so in my experience, aint no other way, baby you were born this way.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Gay isn't who you screw it's who you love.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> If males with an alleged homosexual gene never-the-less reproduced, we are talking about people making sexual choices and not behaviors determined by nature. The two examples you cited are clearly medical disorders passed through DNA. I have seen no conclusive scientific evidence of a homosexual gene. Perhaps someone else here has knowledge of a conclusive study.


NEW EVIDENCE OF A GAY GENE - TIME


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks. That was 1995. The APA put out something in 2009 saying the old news as premature and mistaken.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

morituri said:


> *What this woman is doing is called child abuse*. She is mentally and emotionally torturing her son. Do you think if a father did the same to his daughter that it would be acceptable? *You need to report her to a child protection services agency* so they can take her son away from her. This child will need counseling in order to heal from his mother's abuse.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nature 

Have Scientists Found The 'Gay Gene'? | Fox News

I have childhood friends that I pegged as gay as early as 3rd grade....there is no hiding it in certain people. 

People should be allowed to be who they are...not be shoved into society 'norms' because their true self makes people uncomfortable (as long as their true self isn't breaking any laws  )


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> If males with an alleged homosexual gene never-the-less reproduced, we are talking about people making sexual choices and not behaviors determined by nature. The two examples you cited are clearly medical disorders passed through DNA. I have seen no conclusive scientific evidence of a homosexual gene. Perhaps someone else here has knowledge of a conclusive study.


I am the only left handed person in my family, immediate or otherwise. I didnt learn this from anybody, and science has yet to find a "southpaw gene".


I remember reading some study showcasing its not a gene responsible for pre-birth sexual orientation, but the volume or ratio of testosterone and estrogen that determines sexual orinetation.

I think some people can be born takei, and other people can become takei.


----------

